# NFL Network on 9300



## PMKMDJ (Aug 23, 2006)

I just checked 9300, it looks like the NFL network in SD with an NHL logo and A D* logo


----------



## diggumsmax (Sep 12, 2006)

Thats what I'm getting now to.


----------



## ethos (Jun 15, 2007)

Mine just went Channel not purchased


----------



## wirelessbk (Aug 31, 2006)

Hmmm, channel 9300 is still AEHD out here in Seattle.


----------



## SFjr (Jul 24, 2007)

Strange...I get channel not purchased on 9300. Was getting the dreaded Grey-Screen-Of-Death on 9300. 9301 is still OK.


----------



## ajayrav (Aug 2, 2007)

ethos said:


> Mine just went Channel not purchased


Mine too...


----------



## bbabu (Sep 15, 2007)

This is pretty entertaining... :lol:


----------



## meanstreak55 (Sep 5, 2007)

ethos said:


> Mine just went Channel not purchased


+1


----------



## wirelessbk (Aug 31, 2006)

I think Earl indicated earlier that these channels are not currently viable. I think D* must be doing more testing using these channels.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

what is ITX1026?


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

yep, i guess NHL is going to show games in HD on NFL network, nice job D*, another bad decision


----------



## AllenE (Dec 19, 2006)

I've got NFL now.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

Channel not purchased for me, too. And I'm pretty sure with the old Total Choice Plus package I should be getting the NFL Network...


----------



## bbq-allstar (Jun 29, 2006)

Cool.... the NHL shield in HD!


----------



## diggumsmax (Sep 12, 2006)

I've got NFL network in 4:3 with a DirectTV logo in the upper left hand corner and a NHL logo in the lower right hand corner.


----------



## Spike (Jul 4, 2007)

My system locked up tighter than a drum and now, on 9300 I'm getting the infamous Channel not purchased sign!


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

This is fun, 721 error here as well. Better then the black screen


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Hmmmm...."ITX 1026"??


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I now have (721) in the bedroom and in the living room. At least it's consistent.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

teebeebee1 said:


> yep, i guess NHL is going to show games in HD on NFL network, nice job D*, another bad decision


lighten up a bit...D* is obviously doing some testing. NFL network won't be showing any NHL games... :nono2:


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

Got it too, and on the receiver that had not been getting 9300 (HR20-700 18A)


----------



## bigtuna420 (Jun 12, 2007)

721 here. A&E was working fine earlier though


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

PMKMDJ said:


> I just checked 9300, it looks like the NFL network in SD with an NHL logo and A D* logo


I have the same, after not being able to get 9300, when it was reported having A&E HD on it!


----------



## skakusha (Sep 16, 2006)

ajayrav said:


> Mine too...


me three


----------



## hockeynut07 (Sep 21, 2007)

Entertaining? Yes. Discouraging though. Lots of people still having issues.


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

I got NFL here in Missisippi!


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

byron said:


> lighten up a bit... NFL network won't be showing any NHL games... :nono2:


haha, you took the bait, i'm not that dumb  I was just seeing who would bite my ass for saying something retarded!


----------



## SteveEJ (May 30, 2007)

I have a 721 as well.. I do get NFL on 212.. D* Are you playing with us again!!


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

teebeebee1 said:


> haha, you took the bait, i'm not that dumb  I was just seeing who would bite my ass for saying something retarded!


lol


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

Those of you getting it...do you have the Premier package? Sports Pack? There has to be some basis for getting it or not, right?


----------



## GenoV (Sep 12, 2007)

teebeebee1 said:


> haha, you took the bait, i'm not that dumb  I was just seeing who would bite my ass for saying something retarded!


Right. :nono2:


----------



## Nobody (Aug 4, 2007)

ethos said:


> Mine just went Channel not purchased


Me too.


----------



## Mike__P (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a 721 screen too; Does this mean I am receiving the signal, but the authorizations are in flux?


----------



## hockeynut07 (Sep 21, 2007)

teebeebee1 said:


> yep, i guess NHL is going to show games in HD on NFL network, nice job D*, another bad decision


I sure hope you were joking. :nono2:


----------



## GlennDio (Jan 19, 2007)

I am getting it and I have NHL center ICE and Sunday ticket with Superfan and the sports pack since I have premier ... does that help?


----------



## PMKMDJ (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm getting it and I have ST and Premier. I was grey screen prior to it popping on.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

i get it... premier package as well as sports pack.


----------



## rebaztec (Apr 14, 2007)

It's NFL, but not the network. At least not the same simultaneous programming. Who knows what it is...toggle ch. 212 and 9300.

Check that...I toggled during the commercials, different commercials, same programming...


----------



## gregory (Jan 25, 2007)

dan8379 said:


> Those of you getting it...do you have the Premier package? Sports Pack? There has to be some basis for getting it or not, right?


Total Choice Plus with the sports pack.


----------



## diggumsmax (Sep 12, 2006)

dan8379 said:


> Those of you getting it...do you have the Premier package? Sports Pack? There has to be some basis for getting it or not, right?


I'm getting it and I have the premier package.


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bryant Gumbel calling an Oilers/Flyer game=Priceless!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

SFjr said:


> Strange...I get channel not purchased on 9300. Was getting the dreaded Grey-Screen-Of-Death on 9300. 9301 is still OK.


Me too.


----------



## glitch1999 (Mar 11, 2007)

Weird....

I had TBS HD showing Sopranos when I first tuned into 9300. Now it's the same D*/NHL logs and NFL Point After show.


----------



## warreng (Aug 27, 2006)

I got NFL in ATL


----------



## meanstreak55 (Sep 5, 2007)

dan8379 said:


> Those of you getting it...do you have the Premier package? Sports Pack? There has to be some basis for getting it or not, right?


I have Premier + ST, but I'm not getting it.


----------



## ckirk (Sep 14, 2007)

9300 is now 721. Was black screen earlier...And before 7:00pm I was watching National Geographic...


----------



## glitch1999 (Mar 11, 2007)

Discovery HD on 9301.....


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

I have premiere as well. I am now getting 9300. I was not until they changed to the NFL Network. Interesting seeing the DTV logo in one corner, NHL shield in the other and NFL Network in the middle. 

OT: I have some serious overscan however. I don't see the D in DirecTV or the I in ITX1026. The NHL shield is just barely missing the outer edge.

Anyone know a good ISF calibrator in Orange County, SoCal?


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

I also have the NFL network. All of these changes and watching them live is pretty cool.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

i have the NFL thing now too. The picture of the news people is actually pretty good. its like the ESPN HD stuff in 4:3.

I wonder why D* refuses to change 9301??


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

I hope they get the packages right....I get the SD version of NFL Network, so I should get the HD version as well....but am not.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

No one should be disappointed or discouraged. This is a TEST channel. I'm delighted they are actually "testing" and not "resting". Earl said in another thread some time ago that they were stopping the normal broadcasts on these test channels. 

I've been getting A&E all evening up until about 30 minutes ago when I last looked. Just now, I'm seeing 721. Big deal. They're TESTING.


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

syphix said:


> Hmmmm...."ITX 1026"??


"NHL? NHL? You're talking NHL?"


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Yup Channel not Purchase 721 here on 9300.


----------



## sadude39 (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm showing a channel not purchased now on 9300. Have had no problems all day with NGC or A&E. Thought maybe they were testing out one of the premium movie channels which I don't subscribe to. Not sure why I am not getting NFL Network since I have the Total Choice Plus package. Still getting Discovery Channel on 9301.


----------



## chuckrollz (Dec 2, 2006)

SParker said:


> Yup Channel not Purchase 721 here on 9300.


ditto


----------



## teebeebee1 (Dec 11, 2006)

GordonT said:


> "NHL? NHL? You're talking NHL?"


I DON'T KNOW DIDDLY POO ABOUT NHL!


----------



## curbside (Jun 30, 2007)

I wasn't getting 9300 before, only 9301. Now I've got the NFL channel with the NHL and the Directv logos in the corners. something is working.


----------



## glitch1999 (Mar 11, 2007)

drx792 said:


> I wonder why D* refuses to change 9301??


Yeah, a few minutes of watching this bloke walk around in the snow is enough. The screen is almost all white with only his red jacket visable. :lol:


----------



## diggumsmax (Sep 12, 2006)

dan8379 said:


> I hope they get the packages right....I get the SD version of NFL Network, so I should get the HD version as well....but am not.


If the provider (NFL Network in this case) is not broadcasting a HD signal like they are now you won't get HD.


----------



## Koyukon (Sep 12, 2007)

total choice plus.....no 9300.....channel not purchased


----------



## ActiveHDdave (Sep 15, 2007)

HEY LADYS I JUST GOT THE NATIONAL RUGBY LEAGE CHANNEL ON 9300 HERE IN HARRISBURG pa


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a feeling that 9300 is currently up as the NHL Network, just using NFL Network as the video since there is no NHL Network yet. That's why only Sports Pack/Premiere people are getting the channel.


----------



## MnGuy (Sep 24, 2006)

drx792 said:


> I wonder why D* refuses to change 9301??


Too funny! Refuses? Who is insisting? It's a TEST channel..they are testing whatever they want to test.


----------



## meanstreak55 (Sep 5, 2007)

drx792 said:


> I wonder why D* refuses to change 9301??


It's good practice (in any testing) to keep a control group -- something that doesn't change during the experiment. If someone has neither channel, it is likely there is a completely separate issue. Helps rule out the coincidentals...


----------



## Auraxr (May 26, 2007)

9300 Channel not purchased. (721)

I only sub to total choice plus, so this is probably what should be happening.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

Auraxr said:


> 9300 Channel not purchased. (721)
> 
> I only sub to total choice plus, so this is probably what should be happening.


Total choice plus includes the NFL Network.....


----------



## whalene (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm getting the NFL Network with the NHL logo overlay here in 4:3. At least the quality of the video is crisp and much better than the SD version. I can live with the 4:3 version as long the quality of the video is very good.


----------



## kintaro (Dec 27, 2006)

I got the NFL network here on 9300, I have the Premiere Package.


----------



## Auraxr (May 26, 2007)

dan8379 said:


> Total choice plus includes the NFL Network.....


my bad


----------



## drisner (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry if this was pointed out before; I haven't read every post in every thread (how could one? things are moving so fast).

Notice how some people reported seeing NFL network before others were seeing it?

That implies to me that 9300 is a spotbeam transponder while 9301 is a CONUS transponder.

This could be why 9300 is getting radically different results from 9301.


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

i have 212 but have 721 on 9300


----------



## ActiveHDdave (Sep 15, 2007)

I NEED TO BUY 9300 FOR THE nfl NETWORK I HAVE THE SD VERSION THOUGH.


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

drisner said:


> Sorry if this was pointed out before; I haven't read every post in every thread (how could one? things are moving so fast).
> 
> Notice how some people reported seeing NFL network before others were seeing it?
> 
> ...


could be


----------



## Auraxr (May 26, 2007)

garoo said:


> i have 212 but have 721 on 9300


me too


----------



## ActiveHDdave (Sep 15, 2007)

Auraxr said:


> me too


What is 721? nevermind


----------



## Auraxr (May 26, 2007)

ActiveHDdave said:


> What is 721?


9300 is 721, 212 is in the clear


----------



## sctallywack (Sep 19, 2007)

dan8379 said:


> Channel not purchased for me, too. And I'm pretty sure with the old Total Choice Plus package I should be getting the NFL Network...


i do have nfl network, am seeing it in sd on ch.212, why not seeing 9300,all others are fine


----------



## Auraxr (May 26, 2007)

ActiveHDdave said:


> What is 721?


Channel not purchased,


----------



## RichardL (Dec 20, 2006)

Had NGC on 9300
No A&E on 9300
Now I've got the NFL channel

Great tests, wish I was a fly on the wall

R


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

drisner said:


> That implies to me that 9300 is a spotbeam transponder while 9301 is a CONUS transponder.


Nope, they are both CONUS. The reason people are seeing somewhat different channel changeover times is because all of the new HD channels are up in engineering mode right now, and they are just being mapped to 9300 and 9301 as the engineers see fit. Not all of the receivers switch over at the same time, so that's why we're seeing things like this.


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

Sintori said:


> I got NFL here in Missisippi!


Hey! A fellow Vicksburgian!!!


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

maybe we'll see some new channels "SOON"?


----------



## UrbanDad (Aug 29, 2006)

teebeebee1 said:


> I DON'T KNOW DIDDLY POO ABOUT NHL!


Obviously. You're using the old NHL shield Mr. Mora.


----------



## d max82 (May 23, 2007)

I haven't had a problem with any of the HD test. Maybe its directvs ploy to get all of you with 721 to upgrade to premier............


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Nope, they are both CONUS. The reason people are seeing somewhat different channel changeover times is because all of the new HD channels are up in engineering mode right now, and they are just being mapped to 9300 and 9301 as the engineers see fit. Not all of the receivers switch over at the same time, so that's why we're seeing things like this.


Interesting. So you are saying that 9300 is not a constant stream but it is a virtual channel they are changing the mapping to and the receivers have to adjust to the new stream? That would imply that there are several channels coming down as receivers are "stuck" on a channel before they change it.

Could explain the lag by some minutes and why folks are seeing different things like 721 and 771 and stuff.

And would say that they are about to throw the switch. We are watching final testing in progress.

BTW, the studio stuff on NFL is terrific. Too bad they insist on using dial up for their location stuff (this was a style choice when they went on the air).


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> That would imply that there are several channels coming down as receivers are "stuck" on a channel before they change it.


All of the new HD channels have been "coming down" for over a week now. They're just invisible to us mere mortals.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> All of the new HD channels have been "coming down" for over a week now. They're just invisible to us mere mortals.


Okay.

Never caught that they were live all the time. Saw that there were engineering channels but never saw how fully they were populated or for how long.

Lots of threads to try to keep up on.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

PMKMDJ said:


> I just checked 9300, it looks like the NFL network in SD with an NHL logo and A D* logo


+1 (but 498 still just a gray screen yet)


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

I have Premier Pack + HD Access.
I have the newer HD tier updates on my account activity.
I have a SWM8 multiswitch with one coax feeding 2 HD-DVR's.

I've been keeping a left eye on all 5 test channels all day.
I have picture for NFL-HD on 9300 with both of my receivers.
(I was tuned to 9300 at the exact moment it changed to NFL-HD)

For my HR20-700
480, 481, 498, 9300, 9301 haven't missed anything all day.

For my HR20-100
480, 481, 9301 haven't missed anything all day.
9300 worked during NGC-HD & NFL-HD only (not A&E-HD).
498 worked while 9300 was playing NGC-HD & A&E-HD only (not NFL-HD).


----------



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> I have a feeling that 9300 is currently up as the NHL Network, just using NFL Network as the video since there is no NHL Network yet. That's why only Sports Pack/Premiere people are getting the channel.


I was about to post the same theory....would explain the NHL logo. But it looks like the NFL SD feed...game highlights should be in HD


----------



## Jeffro (Dec 24, 2006)

On my HR-20 700 both 9300 and 9301 pause just for a second before they play which didn't happen before. On my H-20 100which I have on standered and not on widescreen like my HR-20 the H-20 looks like the picture needs to go up a bit more because it has weird lines up on top. This picture is pillar boxed as is my 
HR-20. I also have no audio on my HR-20 through HDMI but can get audio through Component Audio on channel 9300 (NFL Network)


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

FWIW... getting heavy rains down here in Florida and the signal on 9301 lasted much longer than 9300 as the storm moved through. Could it be different polarities? Or maybe a difference in the strength of the particular transponder used... more clues to the weirdness?


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

bbq-allstar said:


> Cool.... the NHL shield in HD!


NHL Shield in HD looks AWESOME ... now I want to know why I am in the local NY Market (18301 zip) and i was blacked out of the Rangers game on Sat night as well as ALLLLLL Rangers in 60 replays. Replays, people!

but yes, I flipped over to 9300 after the Titans game and wanted to see what was being tested. VERY PLEASED to see NFL Net in HD, even though it doesnt look that super. Sure doesnt look like its HD. Doesnt look as good as Discovery Channel test in HD on 9301.

-J


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

ralphfurley said:


> I was about to post the same theory....would explain the NHL logo. But it looks like the NFL SD feed...game highlights should be in HD


If that is SD plopped on an HD channel, that is the best SD I have ever seen on an HD channel. I have never seen the NFL Channel in HD except for the games and specials on D* or Comcast. Do they run this show in full screen HD?


----------



## evad (Sep 18, 2007)

I guess i get the 721 is because I not subcribed to the sports package


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

All receivers now showing 721 on channel 9300. 9301 still coming through.
Total Choice Plus here, and I get NFL fine on 212, FWIW.
480, 481 and 498 all working, too.


----------



## turbo_oasis (Jan 4, 2007)

I like the squeezed SD NFL Net with the old NHL shield


----------



## Baldmaga (Sep 1, 2007)

hmm, they are using the old NHL logo...

How odd.


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

Game hightlights are NOT in full screen HD on NFL!


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

showing 721 on channel 9300


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

Channel 9300 is showing 721. Channel 9301 is Discovery HD.


----------



## jaybertx (Feb 18, 2007)

9300 went to 731 but to make up for it I'm getting 99 free now. I just watched the last hour of Disturbia. Cool. That'll appease me until the new HD channels are turned up.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

jaybertx said:


> 9300 went to 731 but to make up for it I'm getting 99 free now. I just watched the last hour of Disturbia. Cool. That'll appease me until the new HD channels are turned up.


Yeah I had it too. How does that work? LOL dangit it just ended.

Now it's showing that the next show starts in 14 minutes. But it's giving me the 732 error (check phone line to order).


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

I couldn't see A & E, but I can see the NFL. But what is funny do the rest of you have the big NHL down in the right corner of the screen :lol:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Dolly said:


> I couldn't see A & E, but I can see the NFL. But what is funny do the rest of you have the big NHL down in the right corner of the screen :lol:


Yes, Dolly. Assuming that they are pushing the NFL Network on the NHL Network channel, which isn't broadcasting yet.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

mikeinthekeys said:


> Game hightlights are NOT in full screen HD on NFL!


That's not DirecTV's doing, it is the NFL Network themselves.

Now the logos on the pillars are a different story


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Do they run this show in full screen HD?


Nope. Sad, really.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Yes, Dolly. Assuming that they are pushing the NFL Network on the NHL Network channel, which isn't broadcasting yet.


I'm ready to "drop the punk" myself


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

bbq-allstar said:


> Cool.... the NHL shield in HD!


That is one crisp logo. The "Restricted Mark" (r) in the corner is about as tiny as I've seen but is perfectly legible.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

[selfish rant=on]Wrong channel, but of all the nights to have a Man Vs Wild marathon on Discovery Channel... other than some commercials, have we seen any true HD on Discovery since 9301 started up earlier today?[/selfish rant]


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> That's not DirecTV's doing, it is the NFL Network themselves.
> 
> Now the logos on the pillars are a different story


The pillars may be an overlay but I'd be surprised if that wasn't 4:3 HD coming at us. Looks much better than the ESPN2 stuff that used to be on the morning shows or any network or local news show I've seen even OTA.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

JDubbs413 said:


> Channel 9300 is showing 721. Channel 9301 is Discovery HD.


Getting the same here for 2 and a half hours now.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

HD30TV said:


> [selfish rant=on]Wrong channel, but of all the nights to have a Man Vs Wild marathon on Discovery Channel... other than some commercials, have we seen any true HD on Discovery since 9301 started up earlier today?[/selfish rant]


I think Man v Wild is HD. It is letterboxed on SD and looks pretty damned good to me.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> The pillars may be an overlay but I'd be surprised if that wasn't 4:3 HD coming at us. Looks much better than the ESPN2 stuff that used to be on the morning shows or any network or local news show I've seen even OTA.


The NFL Network doesn't do its studio shows in HD at this point. (I don't have it at my house, but have watched quite a bit of it via friends who get it on FIOS).


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

Earl, any chance they leave the test channels on for at least another 1.5 hours and NFL Network-HD staying on 9300? I see there is a NFL Replay scheduled to start at 1a CST, and those are usually in HD.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Dolly said:


> I'm ready to "drop the punk" myself


Gosh, Dolly, I hope you meant _puck_.

Or are you talking about Chase Carey or some other DirecTV exec?


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> I think Man v Wild is HD. It is letterboxed on SD and looks pretty damned good to me.


I think its just 480P 16:9. Or at least I sure as heck hope it is.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I am getting 721 on 9300
Getting picture of a girl holding a monkey wearing a crown on 498 Its a still picture of a commercial that says " What is in your wallet?"


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

B Newt said:


> I am getting 721 on 9300
> Getting picture of a girl holding a monkey wearing a crown on 498 Its a still picture of a commercial that says " What is in your wallet?"


LOL mine is just blank D* has really got the wheels turning now. I bet we see the new channels real soon.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

JDubbs413 said:


> LOL mine is just blank D* has really got the wheels turning now. I bet we see the new channels real soon.


What I did was tune to 498, which had a black screen, then turn the tv and hd20 off. About 10 mins later I turnd tthem back on and the frozen picture came on.


----------



## PR Buick (Oct 12, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> The NFL Network doesn't do its studio shows in HD at this point. (I don't have it at my house, but have watched quite a bit of it via friends who get it on FIOS).


But there are years' worth of classic NFL Films episodes that would look great if scanned and shown in HD.


----------



## paco1986 (Mar 26, 2007)

JDubbs413 said:


> Channel 9300 is showing 721. Channel 9301 is Discovery HD.


I am getting the same thing out here in SoCal. I subscribe to the old total choice package (which include A&E, NGC, Discovery Channel, NFL Network) and Sunday Ticket. My setup: H20-600 connected directly to 5 LNB Slimeline dish.

Any ideas why I get "channel not purchased" on 9300?


----------



## glitch1999 (Mar 11, 2007)

Cool. NFL reply is now showing in 16:9 HD!!


----------



## four0four404 (Mar 10, 2007)

NFL Network on 9300 just switched over to HD for me -- maybe its because the game it is replaying is in HD ... a bit of pixelation but I'll take it!

I just noticed that there is a NFL HD banner at the top right corner as well. Sweet!


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

Colts-Texans HD replay on NFL-Net!! Nice!


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

Could really do without the NHL and DirecTV logos now though.....

*ducks*


----------



## glitch1999 (Mar 11, 2007)

HD30TV said:


> Could really do without the NHL and DirecTV logos now though.....
> 
> *ducks*


lol, yeah... but other than that the 1080i HD picture is great. The DD audio sounds great too!! 

We even have the HD-NFL logo in the upper right corner.


----------



## dgordo (Aug 29, 2004)

This nfl game looks excellent, minus the extra banners.


----------



## stevenjr (Dec 22, 2006)

This PQ is awesome...this is a great sign of what's to come


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Still getting the 721 message here.Discovery on 9301.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

steve615 said:


> Still getting the 721 message here.Discovery on 9301.


+1


----------



## jfuchtm (Aug 22, 2007)

Same here, 721 on 9300. Excellent pic on 9301.


----------



## jknuckey (Sep 19, 2006)

jfuchtm said:


> Same here, 721 on 9300. Excellent pic on 9301.


+1


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

721 on 9300. 9301 is nice. Now I am getting blank screen on 498. First time I wasn't able to see something. 480 and 481 OK. I am confused.


----------



## glitch1999 (Mar 11, 2007)

I hope those bright white logos don't get burned into my display.... :nono2:


----------



## jimbo713 (Aug 23, 2006)

Yup - me too


----------



## rob vazquez 14 (Sep 23, 2007)

i have 721 on 9300 also.


----------



## glitch1999 (Mar 11, 2007)

Dusty said:


> 721 on 9300. Now I am getting blank screen on 498. First time I wasn't able to see something. 480 and 481 OK. I am confused.


I just flipped over to 498 and still see the "congrats" frame. It has gone blank a few times so it just might be your timing.

Try it again.


----------



## ldogg29 (Mar 28, 2007)

jfuchtm said:


> Same here, 721 on 9300. Excellent pic on 9301.


Same here


----------



## duck33 (Aug 29, 2007)

touchdown Addai...


----------



## glitch1999 (Mar 11, 2007)

9300 is broadcasting the same NFL Reply show as shown on 212 in SD. This must be the HD simulcast.


----------



## rigelian (Jun 21, 2007)

I wasn't getting the 9300 channel until now. Well I actually don't know when it actually started working, but it did between sometime between 6pm until now...11:30pm. now the NFL network is as clear as a bell, but with the odd directv ITX1026 logo and the NHL logo. Do you suppose they're sending us a message in code? *g*


----------



## glitch1999 (Mar 11, 2007)

rigelian said:


> I wasn't getting the 9300 channel until now. Well I actually don't know when it actually started working, but it did between sometime between 6pm until now...11:30pm. now the NFL network is as clear as a bell, but with the odd directv ITX1026 logo and the NHL logo. Do you suppose they're sending us a message in code? *g*


I was thinking that it means "D* will transmit on 10/26"


----------



## Siguy (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm getting 721 on 9300, and not getting 498 even though I got it yesterday. Hmmm. Most disturbing.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

glitch1999 said:


> I hope those bright white logos don't get burned into my display.... :nono2:


That's why I don't leave it tuned to 9300 for but a minute or 2, and I got the Panny plasma's contrast and brightness levels currently in the negatives; even turned way down, they both appear kinda bright.

Was watching Jeff Gordon's HotPass channel all race yesterday - ok, 97% of the race - and noticed late last night, the DuPont logo from the lower left hand corner was slightly "burned in" when tuned to a channel that was all white in that area, like 498 when its correctly showing the slide - was gone this morning after having the TV off for around 8 hours or so. And I never had the B/C levels turned any higher than just a little above 0, or "even".


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

jfuchtm said:


> Same here, 721 on 9300. Excellent pic on 9301.


+1


----------



## Tideman (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm getting 9301 but 721 mesage on 9300. I was receiving it earlier.


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm getting the DirecTV logo in the upper left hand corner and the NHL logo on the lower right hand corner on channel 9300 but the NFL network all access show is in a 4:3 format. 

Channel 9301 has been since last night just an sd feed blown up to almost fill the whole screen. Last night it was showing on the bottom of the screen "This program also available in HD" 


What is the 721 message?


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

Tideman said:


> I'm getting 9301 but 721 mesage on 9300. I was receiving it earlier.


Same here...721 message on 9300.


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

nevea2be said:


> I'm getting the DirecTV logo in the upper left hand corner and the NHL logo on the lower right hand corner on channel 9300 but the NFL network all access show is in a 4:3 format.
> 
> Channel 9301 has been since last night just an sd feed blown up to almost fill the whole screen. Last night it was showing on the bottom of the screen "This program also available in HD"
> 
> What is the 721 message?


An authorization issue, I believe. It is a channel you would not normally get with your package.


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

John4924 said:


> An authorization issue, I believe. It is a channel you would not normally get with your package.


Thanks John. I just figured that out, to early for me and still on my first cup of coffee.


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

nevea2be said:


> Thanks John. I just figured that out, to early for me and still on my first cup of coffee.


Still on my first cup here too! You know, last night was the first time that I ever used my DVR to record shows on 9300/9301 to fast forward thru the programming, and watch the commercials in HD! :lol:

It is amazing how good HD can be when it is done right! 

Have a great day,
Cheers,
John


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

I am assuming the banners are part of the test? Still there now....

I hope Total Access is produced in HD, as it is there flagship program each night. The Gameday on now is not.


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

I am pretty sure that Total Access would be in HD. Look at the way the studio is light up that is all about HD.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

John4924 said:


> An authorization issue, I believe. It is a channel you would not normally get with your package.


The NFL Network is part of the base package so we should get it.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

John4924 said:


> An authorization issue, I believe. It is a channel you would not normally get with your package.


We get NFL Network (channel 212) with our programming package.But,for whatever the reason,channel 9300 keeps giving us the 721 message.This is what our programming consists of.
Total Choice Plus
HD Access
Sports Pack
HBO and Showtime


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I have a H20 that I had left on 9300 back when it was National Geographic HD and was working. This morning I checked my H21 and it had x721 on it for 9300 but when I checked the H20 it had color bars up on it with a graphic of NBA High Def in the middle of them. I turned the H20 to 9301 which came in OK, then back to 9300 and then got the x721. 

I see people say 9300 is now the NFL network, which I should have since I have Premier and NFL-ST so don't know what I'm getting the 721 unless for some reason my boxes are trying to get something else since I had the color bars? Very strange.


----------



## medic4jc7 (May 22, 2007)

I got 721. Been getting all the test channels until this am. All others work.


----------

